# Wooden Blocks and Other Kid Toys



## Nela (Apr 19, 2012)

I am looking to revamp Crumble's house and make it more 'cutsie' and enjoyable as well as perhaps also supplying the girls with some destructible toys. I'm quite sure that any childrens' wooden blocks (since it's untreated wood and non-toxic paint?) were safe to use but can anyone actually confirm this for me since I am still hesistant?

Aside from those, what other kids toys are safe for the bun to play with that I could leave in the cage?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't use children's toys. My boys and Luna love the cardboard, toilet paper rolls, cutout figures. I do buy straw mats and huts for them to destroy to keep them active. 

I guess my tribe enjoys homemade stuff more than store bought. Don't know why. But they just do. Not big wood gnawers. They do love the cardboard though. 

K


----------



## Nela (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah cardboard is great. The vet really wants us to push the wood and hard materials for Crumble though. I don't remember having used the cubes myself, most of my bunnies never were really interested in toys other than the one who loved hard plastic keys and the other that liked a ball. My girls absolutely love cardboard and paper because they can destroy it easily. They love to destroy things so anything that's too hard is no fun. Lol. They are quite busy in the yard though so I guess the toys look boring in comparisson.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 19, 2012)

I got wooden blocks at the pet store for Ripley which he LOVES and chews all the time-and even more when he was younger. I'd definitely recomend them.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 19, 2012)

I've seen wooden blocks (like kids ones with letters) at Petco and Petsmart in the small animal section. I don't use kids toys either, just toys from pet stores. Toys from the small animal section, or toys meant for large birds work great too. That and toilet paper tubes, pine cones from the yard, willow branches, etc.


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel like bunnies get cheated out on the cool toys. I remember my ferrets having all kinds of neat stuff to play with and having an isle in the store loaded with toys...my poor bunny gets boring cardboard toys to rip apart...lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 20, 2012)

*melbaby80 wrote: *


> I feel like bunnies get cheated out on the cool toys. I remember my ferrets having all kinds of neat stuff to play with and having an isle in the store loaded with toys...my poor bunny gets boring cardboard toys to rip apart...lol


I have storebought toys which are completely ignored. My bunnies all love that boring cardboard toys. I can do a lot with a pair of scissors, cecal and some hay. They love a challenge. What can I say, they are easy to please. Love boring I guess. 

K


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 20, 2012)

Wood blocks would be fine - or just wood, full stop. I put a piece of plain pine 1x2 lumber across a corner of Natasha's cage from time to time and she just loves gnawing through it. 

Scone ignored all store-bought toys. The only kids' toy Natasha ever plays with are her baby keys (those big plastic keys on a plastic ring) which she loves throwing around her cage (and always returns to her food dish when she's done). 







She'll also grab one end of a Slinky if I bounce it in front of her, then run off and let it snap back.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 20, 2012)

Since I am gearing up for our buns arrival I do not know yet how well he will like what I have for him. I do have papertowl and toliet paper rolls set aside and with our family will always have plenty of those. I also have a few pet store purchases and thanks to someone else's suggestion on here I bought a set of 4natural untreated wood spoons. 

I will also be purchasing at least a wicker basket and some sort of grass mat for him. I plan to get the basket from Michaels and will probably look around for other ideas. I am sure I will find at least a few untreated wood items that would be safe.


----------



## Nela (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thank you all for your input. The cardboard is definitely the most fun stuff. Lol. I have a good supply of cardboard with the gang I have! Luckily, we order from online a lot so we constantly get boxes as well. The pets really appreciate those, the guinea pigs especially. 

Okay so for the wood... I thought I remembered something from experience from working at a toy store so I did some research and sure enough, I found my answers! It's all about the CE mark found on the labels. If a toy has that mark, it means it has passed all the legal requirements (put in place for children's toys) and thus the paint is 100% non-toxic. :biggrin2Plus I am sure I have seen it mentioned here in the past that children's wooden toys are safe. Iremember some members bought children's wooden puzzles for their buns.) Soooooo I went shopping, and came home with this...






Wooden beads, keys to toss, wobble buddies, a ball that opens so I can put things inside, wooden fruit and veggies, and a wooden stack toy.

Oh and a closeup of these wobbly toy things that I thought I would try:






I'll let you guys know if any toys are particular winners! (Will post pictures of Crumble's new setup in the Housing section where you can see what I did with the toys)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Nela wrote: *


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you all for your input. The cardboard is definitely the most fun stuff. Lol. I have a good supply of cardboard with the gang I have! Luckily, we order from online a lot so we constantly get boxes as well. The pets really appreciate those, the guinea pigs especially.
> 
> ...


I have the wobblers for my son, I did give one to domino and she pushes it around. lol Crumble is totally spoiled!! :goodjob:bunny18


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 22, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *melbaby80 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I feel like bunnies get cheated out on the cool toys. I remember my ferrets having all kinds of neat stuff to play with and having an isle in the store loaded with toys...my poor bunny gets boring cardboard toys to rip apart...lol
> ...


I made a hanging toy out of store bought toys, one ball is a wooden cat ball and the other three are the loufa's, it jingles and so far domino loves it. She does love her toliet paper rolls :rollseyes


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

Our cookie loves wood! We got a 2 by 4 cut into like 8 - 1 ft pieces and he loves chew on it! Seriously was the cheapest toy ever LOL he also loves wooden blocks... But his fav by far is his wooden C I got fo him at a local craft store! Lol he drags that thing around and chews it like crazy! He also like wooden hanging bird toys...

Your crumble looks mighty spoiled


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 25, 2012)

*MikeScone wrote: *


>




I am going to see if I can't find some of these! I guess you really do learn something new every day, because I had no idea that rabbits could toss stuff around. :shock: Do you hang them from the cage, or do you just let the rabbit freely have it?


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 25, 2012)

*ArdenBunny wrote: *


> I am going to see if I can't find some of these! I guess you really do learn something new every day, because I had no idea that rabbits could toss stuff around. :shock: Do you hang them from the cage, or do you just let the rabbit freely have it?


They just sit in Natasha's cage, or sometimes I put them in the living room for her to find. Every once in a while I hear her tossing them around. She likes to pick them up and move them from place to place, and then puts them in her food dish and hops away when she's done.


----------



## Nela (Apr 28, 2012)

Haha the toys will be shared by Crumble, Maybelle, Rolo, and Jelly Bean and Twizzler, the guinea pigs.:biggrin2:Hey the vet told us to get his teeth working and to get him to be real friendly and used to being handled so I took her advice very seriously! 

Yeah the keys are great! Many bunnies like to throw stuff around. Of course, Crumble prefers to toss his stainless steel bowl around rather than his keys... :grumpy:Lol.I got a set for my puppy too since he loves that kind of thing!


----------



## Rabbit Hutch Shop (May 1, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend childrens toys for rabbits. There are a variety of products available that are actually mostly cheaper than Childrens toys! Check out amazon!


----------



## Nela (May 1, 2012)

These were much cheaper than the toys I saw there You just have to shop around. On amazon, the rabbit toys are sold by 3rd party sellers and therefore cost me too much in shipping. It's certainly worth a look anyway, sometimes there are good finds.


----------



## carlyflop (May 2, 2012)

Try the plastic rings of a ring-toss game.

I stack them up (she likes to knock them down). once theyre down she'll scoot them all over the place (the rings are too thick for her to actually pick up)


----------

